# Women kills pups in a suitcase



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

BBC NEWS | England | Sussex | Woman killed puppies in suitcases

im speechless!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I posted this last night as that was the 1st i'd heard about it.*
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/67720-puppies-left-die-suitcases.html


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol sorry J., i did look to see if anyone had posted it.


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

More on the story....
RSPCA || News

A dog breeder who dumped two litters of newborn puppies in suitcases and left them to die has been found guilty of causing unnecessary suffering to the dogs.

Amanda Cheadle, 58, appeared before Lewes magistrates this week accused of causing unnecessary suffering to adult and puppy collie-cross dogs. Cheadle did not attend court today and a warrant for her arrest has been made.

Today, 23 October, the court found her guilty in her absence of causing unnecessary suffering to 10 adult collie dogs and 15 puppies.

In addition she was also found guilty of keeping dogs in unsuitable conditions and one charge of causing unnecessary suffering to a kitten.

RSPCA prosecutor Rowan Jenkins told magistrates that Cheadle said to RSPCA inspector Rachel Bell that some puppies had died and were buried in the back garden of her farmhouse in Bell Lane, Fletching, near Uckfield.

Inspectors also became suspicious after they saw an adult dog lactating, but no sign of any puppies.

This was deliberate cruelty
In a cupboard under the stairs, RSPCA staff found two suitcases containing 15 puppies, some dead and some still alive. One contained four puppies, one of which was already dead. The other case contained 11 puppies, four of which had died.

Inspector Bell said:
"These poor puppies were quite simply left to die in these cases and unfortunately some already had.

"Those that were still alive were reunited with their mothers and their condition rapidly improved. They suffered terribly by being shut away from their mothers. This was deliberate cruelty."

Chris Bell, Chair of magistrates said: "She intended to kill the puppies by placing them in the suitcases leading to dehydration, starvation and suffocation."

In total 26 dogs and a cat were seized from the property after they were found in squalid and cramped conditions.

Cheadle denied causing unnecessary suffering between August last year and February this year. Magistrates are now deciding on sentencing options.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

To report an injured or sick animal, an animal in danger, or cruelty to any animal, please contact the RSPCA 24-hour cruelty line: 0300 1234 999. Calls are treated in the strictest confidence.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sick..... so so sad them poor babies what a life to be brought up in and a to shorter one at that.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

What a vile women, how anyone could do that to pups i will never know. Its so unfair, poor little things


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

let me near her grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

This was deliberate cruelty
In a cupboard under the stairs, RSPCA staff found two suitcases containing 15 puppies, some dead and some still alive. One contained four puppies, one of which was already dead. The other case contained 11 puppies, four of which had died.

That bit made me break down :crying:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Like the original poster I too am speechless. Let us hope that she *REALLY* pays for her sins if not in this world then in the next!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

:O

Disgusting !!!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Unbelievable. 

They all but gave her address in that report. Looks like they want someone to put her in a f****g suitcase. What a nasty piece of work.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope she burns in hell. Why don't they shove her in a suitcase.


----------

